# A huge WOOT WOOT to our moderator Plumcrazy!!



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Aw, so pretty! Congrats!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Congratulations!!!! They both look beautiful on the picture!! :-D I'm happy to hear 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Congratulations Plumcrazy!*

Congratulations! This is a charming photo---and definitely deserves a beautiful frame!

HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

That Afghan is gorgeous! Congrats, plumcrazy!

--Q


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Congrats Barb!! Way to go!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuAZdCJJU-U

WHAT A MOMENT!!! Every time I watch this I get emotional. One of those special things Barb will never forget!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone!! It truly was a "moment"! When the judge pointed to us to bring us to the front of the line, I think I stopped breathing... Then she asked us to go around one more time and pointed straight at us and said we were "number 1"!!! GAH!!! Khaleesi beat 5 specials for best of breed on Saturday - all champions and grand champions! 

Then, after our GLORIOUS moment in the breed ring, she brought me right back to humble by pooping in the group ring!!! :aetsch: :doh: :clap2:

Luckily I had a bag in my pocket and by the time she let loose, the judge was already on the next dog... Ugh! LOL!! 

The other feather in her cap on Saturday is that she DID take a group 1 win in the Best Puppy competition so got to go on to Best Puppy in Show. The French Bulldog took that honor, but Khaleesi represented her breed well (and didn't poop that time!)

So far, she has 6 points and one major towards her championship. She's on her way!! :beauty:

(ps... I still love *POODLES*!!!! LOL!! I will always want a Standard Poodle in my life - as long as I'm physically able to care for one!!)


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Hahahaha!! Nothing like a puppy to snap you back to reality!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

This is fantastic! Thank you both for sharing the joy and the video with us! How exciting!!


And what a GORGEOUS hound!!!


----------



## CtPoodle (Sep 9, 2012)

Congrats. She is a beautiful Afghan. 

Afghan Hounds are my second favorite breed after Poodles. I'm allergic so it will always be a Poodle for me.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

She has beautiful movement and is stunning. I am sure many more wins will be forthcoming. Congratulations! Great job handling her too, very impressive.


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

Beautiful Girl and Congrats


----------

